

GoTenna - ctoth
http://gotenna.com

======
quarterwave
You know my methods Watson, what can you deduce?

Well, Holmes, from the range, it appears to be a point-to-point radio rather
than an ad-hoc network. The length (6 inches) favours the 40MHz ISM band, with
a low-gain integrated antenna & low data rate. I daresay the device casing
itself could serve as the radiator. Perhaps some proprietary signal encoding
for the (very) low signal power & to handle multiple access. Hardware is
probably FPGA-based DSP + ARM processor. Most of the communication smarts
would be at the TCP/IP level (e.g; retransmission) rather than in the radio
per se, enabling low power operation.

It's nice to see a small start-up build something like this.

~~~
daniper
Daniela, goTenna cofounder here. We're actually operating at the 151-154 MHz
range :)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Dupe, see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8052233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8052233)

